# Something is constantly using up my bandwidth?



## sh3bang (Jan 8, 2010)

I am having this problem..again. To make it simple, bitdefender firewall is showing me something is using 180KB of my slow internet connection. I can't seem to find what is doing it. Five scans of different antispyware, antimalware, antivirus.. you name it... doesn't seem to work. I've checked the firewall rules of allowed programs but no dice. I guess someone is using up my bandwidth then since I'm sharing the modem with my aunt and brother. Is it possible for them to actually hog part of my bandwidth too by using some kind of program? or is it something else. :upset:

I'm tired of slowed down buffering of youtube and my precious hours of online gaming :sigh:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

How are you determining that the activity is coming from your computer?

Stop ALL network activity and any background tasks that are accessing the network. Open the status of your network in the *Network and Sharing Center* and record the upload and download packet counts. Wait exactly five minutes and record them again. Please post both sets of counts here.


----------

